# BULLET BOBBER



## RAPALA (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone ever used a bullet bobber planing floats?


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Rapala... do you have a pic or a link to these?


----------



## RAPALA (Sep 15, 2008)

This is what it look like.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 15, 2008)

Never seen anything like it before.Looks to complicated to work correctly. :|


----------



## RAPALA (Sep 16, 2008)

I didn't know if it did work a person can cover a lot of water with out casting alot.But it is about like the pocket fishman or that thing Roland Martin uses.I was looking at some planer board and ran up on it.It on U tube under bullet Bobber. :idea:


----------



## Popeye (Sep 26, 2008)

Some guy was trying to sell those on another board and got booted. That doesn't mean anything as to whether they will work or not though.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 27, 2008)

Aren't those just odd-shaped planer-bobbers?

ST


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got some...they work...sorta. Flat water or slow current, not bad...windy or fast current, not so good. A gimmick, to be sure, but semi-useful.


----------



## ben2go (Nov 12, 2008)

First time I ever seen those.


----------

